# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  بهترین IDE برای پایتون

## Sina.iRoid

سلام
دوستان من قصد دارم برنامه نویسی پایتون را به صورت جدی شروع کنم. کمی در مورد IDE ها سرچ کردم و تا الان بهترین IDE ای که پیدا کردم Pycharm هست. می خواستم بدونم بهتر از این IDE هست یا نه؟
در جاوا پرکاربرد ترین IDE، اکلیپس هست. در پایتون چی هست؟ ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید :)

----------


## Fear Shadow

درود بستگی به خودتون داره چون سلیقه هم میتونه دخیل باشه . pycharm میش هگفت هوشمند ترین IDE پایتون هستش . با اکلیپس هم میشه . Visual studio هم امکان برنامه نویسی پایتون رو داره . برای شروع بنظرم با IDLE کارکنید بهتره تا بخواید رو محیط IDE ها وقت خودتون رو بگیرید.

----------


## terminator68

اکلیپس ببرای اول کار مناسب نیستش...
بهترین ide همون ide هسش که خود پایتون پیشنهاد کرده...
تو خود وب سایت اصلیش هم هستش...

فقط باید یک نکته رو توجه داشته باشی 
پایتون 2 تا ورژن اصلی داره
2.7.5
3.5.2

هر کودوم ینتکساش کمی با هم فرق می کنه.....

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
ممنون از راهنمایی شما دوستان عزیز.

میشه لطف کنید بگین IDE ای که در سایت پایتون گفته چیه؟ چون من رفتم چیزی نیافتم و اینکه چه فرقی بین نسخه های پایتون هست؟ نسخه ها نسبت به هم برتری دارند؟

ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید :)

----------


## amirali0079

شما پایتون رو ریخته باشی خودش نصب هست اسمش IDLE هست سرچ کن تو ویندوزت میاد

----------


## Fear Shadow

> سلام
> ممنون از راهنمایی شما دوستان عزیز.
> 
> میشه لطف کنید بگین IDE ای که در سایت پایتون گفته چیه؟ چون من رفتم چیزی نیافتم و اینکه چه فرقی بین نسخه های پایتون هست؟ نسخه ها نسبت به هم برتری دارند؟
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید :)


درود پایتون دو نسخه 2 و 3 داره . نسخه 2 تا سال 2010 و نسخه شماره 2.7 توسعه پیدا کرد اما نسخه 3 هنوز هم در حال توسعه هستش و نسخه های جدیدتر ازش ارائه میشه . تفاوتشون بصورت کلی تو یکسری syntax  وتوابع و مواردی از این قبیل . اکثر پکیج هایی که برای پایتون ارائه شدند با نسخه 3 هماهنگ شدند ولی اگه قصد دارید از پکیج خاصی استفاده کنید که قدیمی هستش و برای 3 نیومده از 2 استفاده کنید وگرنه با 3 شروع کنید .
برای انتخاب بین نسخه های 32 بیت و 64 بیت . (در صورتی که امکان نصب 64 بیت رو دارید) تفاوت خیلی زیادی نیست اگه کلی بخوام بگم نسخه 64 بیت سریع تر هستش اما پکیج ها برای نسخه 32 بیت راحت تر در درسترس هستند و تو نسخه 64 باید یکمی با مساله کامپایلر 64 بیتی و ... درگیر باشید .
موفق باشید

----------


## Sina.iRoid

سلام
ابتدا سپاس برای راهنمایی دوستان. یه سوالی داشتم. من الان می خوام پایتون و از این سایت دانلود کنم. میشه راهنمایی کنید که من کدوم و دانلود کنم؟ ممنون :)

----------


## ASedJavad

اونی که نوشته executable installer

----------


## Apakrohk

دوستان من چنو وقتی هست که پایتون رو در حال اموزش و از محیط pycharm برای کد نویسی استفاده میکنم ولی چنتا مشکل دارم 1 - محیطش فقط یه شکله؟ قابل تم خوردن نیست؟ اخه پدره چشمو در میاره خدایی 
2 - کمدو رو هم نصب کردم محشره فقط هر بار موقع اجرای کد ازم مخواد پایتون رو بش معرفی کنم و سرس پروژه چطوری این مشکلو حال کنم 
3 - وجوال کدهم عالیه فقط پلاگین تصحیح کدش رو اگه کسی بلده معرفی کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## plague

توی پای چارم میتونی بری به
view > quick switch scheme
تغییرش بدی یا اینکه میتونی بشینی دستی تک تک رنگ ها رو تغییر بدی یا اینکه میتونی انلاین سرچ کنی کلی تم آماده هست یکی رو انتخاب کنی

http://color-themes.com/?view=index

----------


## barnamenevisforme

سلام چون بحث انتخاب ide هست بد نیست به بعضی از مشکلات اونها هم اشاره کنیم
مثال:
 مشکل فارسی نویسی توی pycharm رو چطور میشه حل کرد؟ مثلا میخوایم کلمه 'سلام' رو برامون چاپ کنه که یه همچین خطایی میده:
SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xd8' in file

----------


## plague

> سلام چون بحث انتخاب ide هست بد نیست به بعضی از مشکلات اونها هم اشاره کنیم
> مثال:
>  مشکل فارسی نویسی توی pycharm رو چطور میشه حل کرد؟ مثلا میخوایم کلمه 'سلام' رو برامون چاپ کنه که یه همچین خطایی میده:
> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xd8' in file


فکر نمیکنم مشکل از pycharm باشه ... باید انکد رو ست کنی به  utf-8 بالای اسکریپت
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...returns-%C2%A3

----------


## barnamenevisforme

> فکر نمیکنم مشکل از pycharm باشه ... باید انکد رو ست کنی به  utf-8 بالای اسکریپت
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...returns-%C2%A3


با تشکر از راهنمایی شما من هم عبارت 

_# -*- coding: <utf-8> -*-رو در ابتدای فایل نوشته بودم.اما طبق راهنمایی شما این عبارت رو به
# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-تغییر دادم و مشکل حل شد. نکته جالب اینجاست که چطور در این اسکریپت یک عبارت کامنت شده اعمال میشه!_

----------


## plague

روش شما برای ورژن 2 بوده که ظاهرا به 3 آپگرید کردین برای این کار نمیکرده 
کامنت ها رو هم پردازش میکنه پایتون و اگه با ریجکس خاصی مچ باشه کامنت رو اجرا میکنه (عملا کامنت میزارن چون این کد نیست فقط داری به پایتون میگی که چجوری صفحه رو اجرا کنه ) 

https://docs.python.org/3/reference/...g-declarations




> If a comment in the first or second line of the Python script matches the regular expression coding[=:]\s*([-\w.]+), this comment is processed as an encoding declaration; the first group of this expression names the encoding of the source code file. The encoding declaration must appear on a line of its own. If it is the second line, the first line must also be a comment-only line. The recommended forms of an encoding expression are

----------


## pc_programmer

من تمام IDEهای ممکن برای پایتون رو امتحان کردم و من به نظرم بهترین اونها همون PyCharm هستش. بعد از اون Eclipse هم خوبه ویژوال استودیو اجازه کد نویسی با پایتون رو میده اما هموشمندی PyCharm  رو نداره. اگه بخواید PyCharm نصب کنید نسخه کامیونتی اون رایگانه و من که فعلا ندیدیم تفاوتی با نسخه پولی اون داشته باشه پس اگه می خواید کرک نکنید از نسخه کامیونتی می تونید استفاده کنید.

----------

